# Lemon tetras?



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a brand new betta in a 10 gallon cycled tank, and I was wondering if lemon tetras (presumably 6 or 7 of them) would be compatible with him. Would I be overstocking the tank? Do bettas generally have a "problem" with tetras?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tetras usually are a bad choice. They are notorious for fin nipping. If you are going to try any kind of tetra, Neon's are the best choice.


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh dear, my new guy is kinda aggressive, so I shouldn't risk it. I'd get some corys but...I have to admit I really just don't like them. Any other small, bright schooling fish compatible with bettas?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Platyt's are great. And the fry will be a snack your betta.


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

But having about 6 or so Platy's wouldn't be overcrowding?


----------

